# SPS Forum Telefonhilfestellungen



## vladi (12 Juli 2007)

Hallo Kollegen,

manche werden das kennen: Samstag(bzw. Abends), die/der Anlage/FU/SPS/DP will nicht, und will nicht.. keine Hotlines erreichbar.
Und jetzt kommt's(so könnte es sein):
ich gehe zu SPS Forum, melde mich an, gehe zu Rubrik "Telefonsupport", in der sich freiwillige Teilnehmer für verschiedene Bereiche eingetragen haben, und rufe ein Kollege an, der mir in 5 Min. weiterhilft. 
Wäre doch toll, oder? Natürlich nur sozusagen Notfallanrufe.

Meinungen, Anregungen?


Gruss: Vladi


----------



## afk (12 Juli 2007)

vladi schrieb:


> Natürlich nur sozusagen Notfallanrufe.


Dan darf die Rubrik "Telefonsupport" aber nur einer ausgewählten Gruppe von Forenmitgliedern offenstehen. Die Anzahl der ungehemmten Ahnungslosen mit lächerlichen Problemen übersteigt die Anzahl von seriösen Menschen mit ernsthaften Schwierigkeiten nämlich ganz erheblich ... 


Gruß Axel


----------



## vladi (12 Juli 2007)

*Hotline*

Hi Axel,

das ist sonnenklar, ich weiss. Und genau das ist das grösste Problem.
Ja, man könnte die Sache irgendwie begrenzen...Oder alle, die die
Option nutzen möchten, hinterlegen bei SPS-Forum.de eine Kaution(50 Euro oder so), und falls da unnötige Anrufe kommen, gibt es Strafe.
Die Strafen werden beim nächsten Forumtreffen in Form von ...Apfelsaft weg getrunken...Irgendwie so.

Vladi


----------



## zotos (12 Juli 2007)

Nee das halte ich nicht für so einen guten Plan.

Wenn man denn so was machen will dann sollte es etwas passiver zu gehen. Also z.B. ein Notfall-Forum das man Komplett Abonnieren kann. Also wo man eine E-Mail bekommt oder nach technischer Möglichkeit auch eine SMS. Wer das missbraucht bekommt eine Abmahnung im Forum.

Oder einen extra Skype-Account den man eben auch aus macht nicht wie das Handy/Telefon zu hause.


----------



## vladi (12 Juli 2007)

Hi,
ja, problematisch ist es, klar. Aber schön wäre sowas. Vielleicht hat jemand die bahnbrechende Idee.

@zotos: du brauchst je sowas nicht, du weisst immer alles bescheid.. 

Vladi


----------



## zotos (12 Juli 2007)

vladi schrieb:


> ...
> @zotos: du brauchst je sowas nicht, du weisst immer alles bescheid..



Nee dem ist nicht so ;o)

Aber war das eine Ausladung an der Unterhaltung hier?


----------



## plc_tippser (12 Juli 2007)

Wer will sich das für lau noch zusätzlich antun? Glaube nicht, das Leute die dazu in der Lage währen, sich noch die Freizeit damit um die Ohren zu hauen. Ich stell mir gerade vor, man ruft Markus nach 20:00 Uhr an :sm19: :sm1:


----------



## plc_tippser (12 Juli 2007)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja, problematisch ist es, klar. Aber schön wäre sowas. Vielleicht hat jemand die bahnbrechende Idee.
> 
> @zotos: du brauchst je sowas nicht, du weisst immer alles bescheid..
> ...


 
Du meinst UG damit. Der währe natürlich der Mann dafür, evt. wenn er demnächst Langeweile hat ....


----------



## vladi (12 Juli 2007)

*Gebe nicht auf..*

Hi,

jaaa, ich weiss, aber irgendwie sollte man es versuchen, oder? So eine
Helpline zu haben bedeutet gelegentlich sich stundenlange Rumsuchereien
zu sparen. 

Markus nach 20 Uhr anrufen: ich glaube, dass das überhaupt kein Problem darstellt, bei so einem netten Kollegen.

Vladi


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Juli 2007)

Wo ist das Problem? Wenn zu oft angerufen wird läßt man sich eine 0900 Telefonnumer geben, dann kann man die Unkosten decken.


----------



## Markus (12 Juli 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Dan darf die Rubrik "Telefonsupport" aber nur einer ausgewählten Gruppe von Forenmitgliedern offenstehen. Die Anzahl der ungehemmten Ahnungslosen mit lächerlichen Problemen übersteigt die Anzahl von seriösen Menschen mit ernsthaften Schwierigkeiten nämlich ganz erheblich ...
> 
> 
> Gruß Axel


 


ich kenne heizungshersteller, die haben die passwörter für die obreren konfigurationslevel irgendwo in der dokumentation verstreut.

eventuell sollte dieser bereich mit einem zusätzlichen passwort geschützt werden das in dieversen dokus verstreut ist.

oder die login seite stellt eingabewerte und einen geforderten ausgabewert zur verfügung, und nur wer in das eingabefeld einen code eintippen kann der das problem in einer bestimmten zykluszeit löst, der darf rein...

die grundsätzliche idee dahinter finde ich nicht schlecht, aber es muss auf jeden fall verhindert werden das die sache zu einseitig wird.

skype ist schwierig, support wäre dann nützlich wenn man nichteinmal einen internetzugang für doku oder forum oder sonst was hat...

da ich mir sowieso bald ein neues auto kaufen will würde mir folgende lösung gefallen: wer einen anderen anruft muss 1€ pro minute zahlen, der angerufene bekommt 0,5€ und ich bekomme 0,5€...  
(ich telefoniere natürlich umsonst)

ach wusstet ihr schon das zottel mit monatlich 1000€ überweist damit ich seine handynummer hier nicht poste...


----------



## zotos (12 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> skype ist schwierig, support wäre dann nützlich wenn man nichteinmal einen internetzugang für doku oder forum oder sonst was hat...




Stimmt schon und SkypeIn kostet auch wieder Geld (10 Rufnummern für 50€/Jahr);o(

Ich habe durch ISDN ja noch Rufnummern frei (bei kein Bock Stecker raus). Ich kann zwar keinem Helfen aber wenn jemand in kritischen Situationen noch den bedarf hat verspottet zu werden... bin ich der Richtige ;o)


----------



## Markus (12 Juli 2007)

ich sehe schon in ein paar monaten die werbespots auf trl2 ab 00:00...


hast du auch die nase voll von langweiligen bedienungsanleitungen?
du willst es schnell und sofort? DANN RUF UNS AN!

geile sps-programmierer supporten dich am telefon, garantiert live und echt! los ruf uns an wir warten auf dich...

0900 777 777 7 ("0900 sieben mal die sieben")



alternativ

0900 55 55 5 
wenn du "es" von einem reiferen programmierer brauchst...


----------



## zotos (12 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> geile sps-programmierer supporten dich am telefon, garantiert live und echt! los ruf uns an wir warten auf dich...
> ...



Das ist doch eine gute Geschäftsidee. Ich kenne da einen Kollegen hier im Forum der gerne einen Nebenjob machen will für den wäre das doch was. 

Ob man damit aber auf... sagen wir mal 69€/h kommt?


----------



## vladi (12 Juli 2007)

*Interessant..*

So, so, ist ja mal interessant wer die nächtliche Werbesendungen kennt..
Ihr geile unanständige Burschen..Man schreibt hier über wichtige Dinge, und kaum sind 5-6 Posts geschrieben, schon kommen wir zum Thema: fi....n !!!  Toll!
   

Vladi


----------



## maxi (12 Juli 2007)

Kann es euch nicht empfehlen.
Rechtlich begibst du dich damit in eine Schräglage, im BGB steh *Arbeit muss entlohnt werden*


----------



## maxi (12 Juli 2007)

Macht einen offenen Chat


----------



## afk (12 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> oder die login seite stellt eingabewerte und einen geforderten ausgabewert zur verfügung, und nur wer in das eingabefeld einen code eintippen kann der das problem in einer bestimmten zykluszeit löst, der darf rein...


Gute Idee, würde zumindest eine gewisse Grundkompetenz des Fragenden sicherstellen. So in etwa wie in der Signatur von Ralle:



Ralle schrieb:


> *Zum Fortfahren geben sie bitte eine beliebige 11-stellige Primzahl ein.*


Die Idee an sich ist ja nicht schlecht, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß viele hier ihre Telefonnummer veröffentlichen würden. 

Dann müßte man schon so eine Art Helpdesk in das Forum integrieren, an dem sich hilfsbereite User mit ihrem Fachgebiet anmelden können, wenn sie Zeit und Lust dazu haben, und bei denen ein Hilfesuchender dann um Rat fragen kann. Für die Benachrichtigung des Hilfeleistenden bei einer Anfrage kann man sich dann bestimmt was einfallen lassen.

Aber das geht dann schon wieder in Richtung Forenchat ...


Gruß Axel


----------



## Zefix (12 Juli 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Macht einen offenen Chat


 
Genau, den ruft man von der baustelle ohne Internet dann an :sm1:


----------



## Markus (12 Juli 2007)

Zefix schrieb:


> Genau, den ruft man von der baustelle ohne Internet dann an :sm1:


 

ich habs!!!

wir machen den chat, und wenn man keinen internetzugang hat, dann kann man einen user anrufen. dieser funktioniert dann als gateway zwischen chat und handy!

geil oder? :sm17: :s12:


----------



## afk (12 Juli 2007)

Zefix schrieb:


> Genau, den ruft man von der baustelle ohne Internet dann an :sm1:


Dann geht das auch nicht:



vladi schrieb:


> ich gehe zu SPS Forum, melde mich an, gehe zu Rubrik "Telefonsupport", in der sich freiwillige Teilnehmer für verschiedene Bereiche eingetragen haben, und rufe ein Kollege an, der mir in 5 Min. weiterhilft.


Die Lösung von Markus hilft auch nur, wenn man 'nen Fernseher mit auf der Baustelle hat, und schon ziemlich lange nach der Lösung gesucht hat -...:



Markus schrieb:


> ich sehe schon in ein paar monaten die werbespots auf trl2 ab 00:00...



@Zefix
Vielleicht nimmt Siemens *Deine* Handy-Nummer ja in die Step7-Hilfe auf, die hätte dann jeder fast immer dabei ... 

Nix für ungut, Spaß muß sein.  


Gruß Axel


----------



## vladi (12 Juli 2007)

*Ja SUUUUPER*

Hi Markus,

und wer ist dieser User...Schon wieder einer aus Ostrach, der 0,50 Euro
pro Minute dafür kassiert, oder..

Man, man, 
It Knocks Me Out The Socks (Es Haut Mich Aus Den Socken)

Vladi


----------



## afk (12 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> wir machen den chat ...
> ... geil oder? :sm17: :s12:


Jaaaaaaaa ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nicht lange reden, machen !!!


Gruß Axel


----------



## zotos (12 Juli 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaa !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir haben schon einen Chat.

http://www.sps-forum.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=89437&nojs=1#chat


----------



## afk (12 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wir haben schon einen Chat.


AFAIK haben wir keinen *ins Forum integrierten* Chat.

Gruß Axel


----------



## zotos (12 Juli 2007)

afk schrieb:


> AFAIK haben wir keinen *ins Forum integrierten* Chat.
> 
> Gruß Axel



Sind wir heute mal wieder kleinlich?

Also er ist vom Forum aus erreichbar. Und wenn der nicht gut genug ist kann man (z.B. afk) den Kollegen Markus unterstützen einen einzubauen ;o)


----------



## afk (12 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Sind wir heute mal wieder kleinlich?
> 
> Also er ist vom Forum aus erreichbar.


Nicht, wenn Du in einer Firma sitzt, und IRC in der Firewall gesperrt ist. 
Hat daher mit kleinlich sein nichts zu tun ... 



zotos schrieb:


> Und wenn der nicht gut genug ist kann man (z.B. afk) den Kollegen Markus unterstützen einen einzubauen ;o)


AFAIK gibt es fertige Module für VB, da wird Markus nicht auf Hilfe angewiesen sein.


Gruß Axel


----------



## zotos (12 Juli 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn Du in einer Firma sitzt, und IRC in der Firewall gesperrt ist.
> Hat daher mit kleinlich sein nichts zu tun ...
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, ok Du hast recht.

Markus ist entweder faul oder er bekommt das nicht gebacken ;o)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Juli 2007)

Grundsätzlich ist die Idee top... Ic seh da nur etwas Probleme.. zB  ruf ich jemand um zB 20 Uhr an.... Leider ist der Kollege gerade am anderen Ende der Welt und um 5 Uhr morgens klingelt sein Handy..... blöd blöd blöd....

Es müsste also irgendwie ne Liste geben mit den Anrufzeiten geben... bzw "Sperrzeiten" Urlaub etc etc geben.... aber wie soll die Liste aktuell auf die Baustelle kommen wenn ich eh kein Internet habe ??? Ich hab da keine wirkliche Lösung... 


wen kann ich anrufen ?


----------



## afk (12 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ok, ok Du hast recht.
> 
> Markus ist entweder faul oder er bekommt das nicht gebacken ;o)


Oder er will nicht. Ist sein gutes Recht als Admin.
Dafür ist es mein gutes Recht als User, darüber zu nörgeln ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## vladi (13 Juli 2007)

*Telefonsupport*

Hallo Kollegen,

bis jetzt keine wirkliche Lösung. Also versuche ich es so:

Falls jemand sich hier beteiligen möchte, bitte mail am mich mit Telefonnummer und die Bereiche, in dem er sich gut auskennt. Der bekommt sofort meine Nummer, und auch die Liste mit den sonstigen
Einträge, usw. So könnte man zumindest eine gesunde Kerngruppe aufbauen, Leute, die wirklich wissen um was es geht, und nicht andere mit irgendeinem Schrott nerven.

Und: Achtung für alle: DIE HANDYS kann man(nachts) auch ausschalten, irgendwo ist ein Knopf dafür da.    

Vladi


----------



## Markus (13 Juli 2007)

@afk
faul und vergesslich, grundsätzlich bin ich auch dafü und irgendwann kommt es auch...


@vladi
mein handy ist immer an, weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber bei mir rufen ständig irgendwelche playmates an die mich nachts um drei zu einem spontanen blowjob treffen wollen. naja was man nicht alles tut für seine mitmenschen...


----------



## vollmi (13 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> @afk
> mein handy ist immer an, weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber bei mir rufen ständig irgendwelche playmates an die mich nachts um drei zu einem spontanen blowjob treffen wollen. naja was man nicht alles tut für seine mitmenschen...




Bei mir ist das genauso. Also wenn Playmates eine andere Bezeichnung für Maschinist und Blowjob für rot blinkende Lämpchen steht.

mfG René


----------



## afk (13 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> @afk
> faul und vergesslich, ...


Na, das ist doch wenigstens mal ein wirklich guter und nachvollziehbarer Grund ... :lol:

Gruß Axel


----------



## maxi (16 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> @vladi
> mein handy ist immer an, weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber bei mir rufen ständig irgendwelche playmates an die mich nachts um drei zu einem spontanen blowjob treffen wollen. naja was man nicht alles tut für seine mitmenschen...


 
Dein besten Kumpels haben aber gesagt Sie haben die Hoffnung bei dir schon aufgegeben :O)


----------



## thomass5 (18 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
vielleicht kann man das ja andersherum ersteinmal angehen.
- Jemand, der ein Projekt hat wo er Hilfe benötigen könnte, postet es vorher und wer eventuell angerufen weden könnte meldet seine Nummer.
Thomas


----------



## afk (18 Juli 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Jemand, der ein Projekt hat wo er Hilfe benötigen könnte, postet es vorher und wer eventuell angerufen weden könnte meldet seine Nummer.


Ohne Nummer läuft das hier doch tagtäglich so, eben als Frage-Antwort-Spiel im Forum. Das ist zwar langsamer als ein Telefongespräch, hat dafür aber den eindeutigen Vorteil, daß jeder interessierte Leser auch was dabei lernen kann, über die Suchfunktion sogar noch Wochen, Monate und Jahre später ... 

Telefonnummer per PN austauschen ist auch kein Problem.

Wenn die Telefonnummer überhaupt öffentlich gepostet werden soll, dann müßte schon der Fragesteller seine eigene Nummer mit in die Fragestellung schreiben, frei nach dem Motto:

*"Ruf mich an !!!!!"*

Aber das Thema hat Markus ja schon durch ...  


Gruß Axel


----------

